# Ty Canol Nature reserve South Wales



## Eboeagles (12 Jun 2012)

During the bank holiday I visited the amazing Ty Canol Nature Reserve in South Wales which apparently has over 400 species of lichens and moss.

My photography skills are pretty poor and I was only using my iphone & standard point & shoot camera, so I haven't really done it justice but all I will say is that it's a pretty magical place and it's definitely inspired me for a rescape. 



























album link
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/ ... h%20Wales/


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jun 2012)

great inspiration there, you can see it now, mini landscape rock, redmoor root, flame moss, fissidens and mini ferns....cool!....no sheep though!


----------



## JenCliBee (12 Jun 2012)

Looks a very nice place, certainly pics 1 and 3 give food for thought.... thanks for sharing bud!


----------



## awtong (13 Jun 2012)

Love pic 2.

Andy


----------

